# Hart 40v backpack blower



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

Only used for 2 wks but need to sell to help raise money for my son's brace.

Comes with 2 40v batteries and two chargers.
Pick up in Little Elm or Denton
Also available to pick up today only in Dallas.
Asking $300 for everything.

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

OBO


----------

